# RAAF MUSEUM Victoria Australia



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

Not sure if this thread has been done before. I came across it just having a browse around internet of Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) thought some maybe interested so here is the link

raafmuseum.com.au

Also did a search on RMAF (Royal Malaysian Air Force) Base Butterworth through the RAAF various links and web sites. Mainly because I lived there during early 1970s


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

Also links to the Avalon in Victoria Australia International Air Show courtsey through this link click display section in the link takes you through some good sites for Air Show, Which takes place between 20th to 25th March 2007 Avalon Victoria Australia


Royal Australian Air Force

Also try clicking the interactive part to web site has some videos attached. Oh hell have a look at Navy and Army on the Defence Force web site which is part of the web site as well top of page


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2007)

Haven't been to the RAAF museum in a few years, definately a must see for anyone in Oz. Love their Boston


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

Had a problem loading the videos from Defence Force site Wild. Maybe my computer the problem or it might be the site. Either way sent a email to webmaster to see if problem could be rectified


----------



## Profiler (Mar 23, 2007)

First post and all that, I am a regular visitor to RAAF Museum Point Cook and posted images of all the current displays on another forum, take a look if you're interested . 

All images taken in the last 6 weeks or so.

www.warbirdz.net :: View topic - RAAF Museum Point Cook visit...


----------

